# Raising feeders?



## Burstout13 (Jun 4, 2003)

How exactly do i raise feeders? Do i go to the store and ask for a male and female and then let them do stuff?? What is their growth rate (how long of time for how much length). i was basically curious about the whole process of starting to raise feeders so they are healthy for the piranhas. What to feed feaders...etc??


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i've been very interested in this as well, and it seems like many people point to convict cichlids. i guess they breed like bi-weekly, but the downside being their slow rate of growth. i believe there's a guy on pfish.net who has sevral smaller tanks so that once they breed and the fry are free swimming, he'll transfer them in to a "grow" tank again promoting another batch from the parents. if i recall correctly, he does this to the point where he has 2 or 3 broods going at one time. sounds like a lot of work, but also a lot of fun if it's your sort of thing.

i'm planning on starting a convict breeding tank in a 15 gal, and it'll double as my first sand bottom experience as well as a semi anacharis farm for a turtle. let me know how your quest for raising feeders go. i'm very interested. GL


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

convicts are easy to breed and are an amazing cichlid to start out with. thye breed easily and would do fine in a 15G tank with many fry on the way very soon. They will eat just about anything. pellets are always good


----------



## Burstout13 (Jun 4, 2003)

thanks for the info. questions: how much does a convict cichlid cost? While im usually feeding them shrimp, flakes , blood worms, etc. about every when should i put in a feeder? Do i need to at this point for a healthy diet? Thanks


----------



## Burstout13 (Jun 4, 2003)

one more question...i have 4 around 2 inch red bellies...i feed them usually a little in the morning....little more in midday and little more in night. When i feed them i do not put much in. Is this a good way to feed??? Also they always seem to appear hungry becaus whenever i come close to look inside the flock to me and go by top looking as if they are waiting for food. When do i know i have fed them enough or do i just keep feeding until they stop coming to top???


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

burstout13 when feeding bloodworms defrost some then put some in then stop wait till they got most of it then put more in then stop again and so on for around 3 min then scoop out what they didnt get with the net
do the same with flakes sorry i dont no how to feed the shrimp 
for the feeders my P's are around 2" so i feed them feeder guppies from once a day to once a week it doesnt really matter accept that u gotta quarentine the fish properly keep there diet mixed just cuz its like us eating a steak every day for a month ud get sick of


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dunno, i might be able to eat steak everyday for a month









a bologna sandwich on the other hand...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

convicts cost next to nothing, they should be the cheapest cichlid at your LFS cost wise.

when feeding variety is always key :







:

Feed your fish as much as they will consume in several minutes each feeding


----------

